# 12 week old licking us a lot and biting fabric



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Is it normal for my hedgie to want to lick a lot? I am nervous about it because she has bitten our shirts and won't let go. She also bites her fleece or if we put her on my bed to explore I put pillow around so she will have something to slow her down towards the edges of the bed and she burrows and bites the cases. Is this something they do normally. She has bitten my daughter while biting the fabric of her sweatshirt and bit through and got her skin. Not a comfortable thing. I know some hedgehogs bite and that's why I don't like her licking because sometimes that's the first step. It is really cute because her tongue is super long and fast but not worth a nip. She is kind of like our puppy the way she grabs on to the fabric and kind of pulls and won't let go. I tried blowing in her face and she didn't even flinch. Any suggestions?


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

Hedgehog's are prey creatures anywhere you have heard/read blowing in their face or squirting water or other negative reinforcement is very much wrong in my opinion. It only further convinces the hedgehog of need to defend itself from a threat.

Are there any scented fabric detergent/softener, cologne/perfume, or other smells/foods that might entice your hedgehog?

Wash everything in vinegar and unscented detergent and wash with a different unscented soap, if you see a lick react by removing flesh from your hedgehogs grasp.

Since your hedgehog is licking first it doesn't seem aggression just curiosity, hedgehogs lick from curious smells that peak their interest often leading to anointing.

By finding tactics to avoid the lick/bite combo eventually it should fix the problem, the clothes some hedgehogs love to latch to fabric, however it maybe do to smell of the fabric, I know all my hedgies love denim and want to bite at it!


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually everything she has bitten has been things that aren't washed in unscented detergent. All of her stuff is but our clothes are not and neither is our bedding. I put her on her fleece when she's exploring on my bed but I make a barrier of pillows around the edged to help slow her down. That is what she seems to want to bite as well as our clothes. I have been removing my hand/fingers from her when she starts to lick. I agree she is curious and not aggressive. Thanks for the info. I never thought of the connection about the difference in smell.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

rexi10 said:


> Actually everything she has bitten has been things that aren't washed in unscented detergent. All of her stuff is but our clothes are not and neither is our bedding. I put her on her fleece when she's exploring on my bed but I make a barrier of pillows around the edged to help slow her down. That is what she seems to want to bite as well as our clothes. I have been removing my hand/fingers from her when she starts to lick. I agree she is curious and not aggressive. Thanks for the info. I never thought of the connection about the difference in smell.


I would try unscented detergent for the bed sheets and pillow cases and clothes you wear around your hedgehog and you might find a change in such ways. Its alright many people encounter this situation and you shouldn't feel bad, openly seeking advice is a responsible step in helping better bond with your hog


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks. I have asked a lot of questions lately. I am learning a lot here and I really appreciate all of the information. I will try to wash things in unscented soap and see if it changes things. Thanks again.


----------



## FreezerBurn (Jan 14, 2012)

My 12 week old hedgie also seems to have taken a liking to chewing on the hem of thermal shirts (I guess he's opposed to the poor stitching American Apparel does?), but he also has been nipping everyone, sometimes even clamping down.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Freezer, are you washing your hands?


----------



## FreezerBurn (Jan 14, 2012)

Christemo said:


> Freezer, are you washing your hands?


Of course I am, with Dial antibacterial soap, no less. It's not just me that he is biting, it is everyone!


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am hoping our little Rexi doesn't decide its fun to chomp on us. So far it just seems to be fabric. Like I said she likes to bite and burrow. I haven't noticed her doing it to the fleece that was washed in unscented soap so I am hoping that is the link. Will let you know. Doing laundry now with unscented soap. If figures I just found a scent I truly love for my sheets lol. Oh well the perils of being a hedgehog mommy. You have to sacrifice for them too just like the kids I guess. She's worth it.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

FreezerBurn said:


> Christemo said:
> 
> 
> > Freezer, are you washing your hands?
> ...


IS it unscented? If not switch to unscented.

When dealing with a hedgehog that does decide to bite flesh and does so without licking for more of a defensive/aggressive reason you need to alter the handling techniques, avoid exposed flesh, however continue bonding used a fleece blanket to pick your hedgehog up, after a month or more you can slowly try seeing if exposed skin still creates an issue to biting however more then likely the hedgehog should find you not to be a threat to need to resort to biting. This is from personal experience with a biting hedgehog.

I can now hold out my finger and touch her nose and give her face rubs. It took months of hiding flesh and slow caution but un afraid actions to ensure the biting phase was gone however it was successful.


----------



## FreezerBurn (Jan 14, 2012)

JustOnePost said:


> FreezerBurn said:
> 
> 
> > Christemo said:
> ...


They make it scented? It's totally unscented. I'm talking about the standard "Gold" one. He licks first, and then bites, always. It might be the lotion on my elbows, but that's also unscented, water based lubriderm.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

JustOnePost said:


> FreezerBurn said:
> 
> 
> > IS it unscented? If not switch to unscented.
> ...


Sorry I couldn't have known that since you only stated " Dial antibacterial soap" which when you search it will pull up around 40 or so hand soaps most of them scented.

I would recommend the handling tips then and continue to remain proactive, it is vary rare a hedgehog will keep a biting habit if the trust and comfort is built through bonding.

I know of a few people having cases with hormonal issues, however rare that is, mostly its something with tweeked bonding for a hog can stop the problem


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

I washed some of my clothes in fragrance free laundry soap. She was licking me like crazy even though I washed my hands in fragrance free soap. She didn't bite my clothes because I didn't give her the chance. She did however bite the fleece that was freshly washed in fragrance free detergent. I don't know whats up. Silly hedgie. I will just do what you suggested and hope she stops.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

As I vaguely mentioned some hedgehogs do like to bite onto fabrics sometimes try having a small piece and see if a little game of tug of war with the fabric will entertain your hedgehog (being gentle with tugs of course for your hedgehogs safety).

All my hedgehogs if on my legs while wearing any denim becomes chomp city they for some reason like the material, so hedgehogs do seem to enjoy a bit of fabric biting, try placing cheap aper towels that are really thin in their cage just a sheet or two they may want to move it to their home or just move it around I have had hedgehogs do this in the past.

Its hard to always understand our little ones, but they are very sweet creatures no matter the temperament each in their own way


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some hedgehogs are very oral and love/need to bite on cloth. Our clothing is enticing because it has a smell on it. Armpit and around the neckline is especially interesting to them. Let her chew on your clothes just make certain you pull the fabric out away from your skin so she doesn't accidentally grab skin. Wear something older in case her little teeth put marks or holes in the fabric. I've had hedgies whose favourite nightly activity was laying on me and chewing my t-shirt. 

If she is biting your fingers and hands, keep them away from her mouth and steer her towards something she can chew on.


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

So at least I know its not an aggressive thing. That was my main concern. If I could only speak hedgehog and assure her lol. I will see if she likes to tug as a game. She is still pretty huffy. She wasn't before she started quilling and now she is a little huff ball. She seems to be about done I would say. Not nearly as many quills around and her itchy dry skin seems almost gone. I'm hoping she will snap out of her grumpy goose behavior and want to be handled like she was before but we will get what we get. She is a cutie for sure. Thanks for the suggestions. I just want her to be happy. I love the little mouse like noises she makes. I am choosing to believe those are her chirps of happiness.


----------

